
Real-time data stream for Covid-19 from John Hopkins (WHO/CDC) data set(Streamr) - Agnolo_Giotto
https://streamr.network/marketplace/products/9b4b27d922304b34b3bd4064f00aadc2b8cc4a5d311f4f7f9d8cc6b7d450961c
======
phillipseamore
Why would anyone need a real-time data stream of a site who's sources are
usually updated just once a day?

